# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Si e imagjinoni diten tuaj te dasmes?

## Xingaro

Sapo jam kthyer nga nje martese ne kishe.Ishte atmosfere shume e bukur,dhe ne momente dukej irreale.Kur shkojne neper dasma,te gjithe te pamartuarve i hipen qejfi per tu martuar.

Po ju si e imagjinoni dasmen tuaj?

----------


## Tipiku

Hani pini e kendoni sa te boj dasem lala gjoni (kshu e imagjinoj)

----------


## Blue_sky

> Sapo jam kthyer nga nje martese ne kishe.Ishte atmosfere shume e bukur,dhe ne momente dukej irreale.Kur shkojne neper dasma,te gjithe te pamartuarve i hipen qejfi per tu martuar.
> 
> Po ju si e imagjinoni dasmen tuaj?


Vallai cun, perderisa eshte e te tjereve dasma, le te me duket surreale sa te doje  :Lulja3:  e as qejfe per t'u martuar s'me zgjon se une nuk kam pare vetem diten e dasmes te ndonje cifti, por kam pare te njejtin cift dhe mbas ca muajsh qe gjuhen pjata  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Me ca jevgje, duke i rene ahengut dhe me shume njerez qe hane e pine qyl.

----------


## maryp

nuk e imagjinoj.......me mire pa u martuar. jane lek te kursyer

santo derman, atehere jam dhe une e ftuar ne dasmen tende??? nje me shum qe han qyl nuk te prish pune  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Apollyon

Sma merr mendja se do martohem ndonjehere. Nuk e imagjinoj fare.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Perfekte ne cdo detaj,deri te vonesa prej 45 minutash e nuses dmth e imja!

----------


## strange

Cfare darsem more? Une kam për ta grabit  :buzeqeshje:  ju bjer ma lire vallahi.  :buzeqeshje: 


Si gjithë te tjerët me naj muzikë Shqipe (përjashtuar Tallavan) duke vallëzuar me te afërmit, dite gëzimi dhe kështu me rralle ....

----------


## land

Te shkoj i parruajtur dhe te puth vjehrren.Te veje mend se na ngriti nervat.

----------


## suada dr

Me pak te ftuar dhe hyjnore

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Dicka e bukur , vecante , familjare dhe te ngele ne kujtesen time per shume kohe , pervec faktit qe do kem foto dhe dvd  :perqeshje: 
Ups harrova dhe un te jem ber si nje Barbie ..

----------


## Tipiku

Une do jem tu ju pa nga jashta xhamit me duar mbeshtetur ke xhami.
Apo jo Walo?

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Une do jem tu ju pa nga jashta xhamit me duar mbeshtetur ke xhami.
> Apo jo Walo?


Nope do jesh i ftuar , do me mash fustanin ka mrapa  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Tipiku

Hahahahahah po me le ate per detyre aha kam me ta pa :P

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Hahahahahah po me le ate per detyre aha kam me ta pa :P


Eh ska gje zere se me pe ne plazh ha ha ha ha........

----------


## Tipiku

> Eh ska gje zere se me pe ne plazh ha ha ha ha........


S besoj se do jesh me bikini? :syte zemra:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> S besoj se do jesh me bikini?




Po me shum se breket dhe sytjenat ske per te par gje , keshtuqe prandaj te bera ate krahasim  :ngerdheshje: 
Sa larg te con fantazia xhan ..

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

une e imagjinoj shume te bukur dhe me nji dasem te madhe..ja vitin tjeter ne ver do e kem dasmen time dhe shpresoj te jet ashtu sic e dua une!

----------


## Anetar_kastarof

E imagjinoj si nje dit shum te vecant nga ditet e tjera te jetes sime ndonjeher. Nje dit te gazmendshme, qe s'perseritet dy her - jo me te njejtin person, kisha fjalen.

Pikerisht ne at dit njera der mbyllet e tjetra hapet, mbaron nje jet dhe nis nje te re.

----------


## elsaa

*Si e imagjinoni diten tuaj te dasmes?* 

Me shi  :me dylbi:

----------

